# Surface Pro 3  i7-4650U undervaulting



## ChouMaKen (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi

I'm playing around with TS on my old surface pro 3 (i7-4650U) and it seems I cannot get it to run stable (no bluescreens) with anything above 35 mv undervaulting (core and cache)

From what I've been reading people tend to START at -50mv and move up from here

is it possible that I'm doing something wrong? assistance is appreciated

here are my settings


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 12, 2021)

The 4th Gen processors could not be undervolted very much. My 4700MQ can only be undervolted about -40 mV. The U series are already low power processors so your undervolt settings sound about right. Do not undervolt the Intel GPU until you know how much you can undervolt the Intel CPU. You do not have to set the core and cache to the same value. Experiment with setting these to different values.

The 4650U supports a feature called limited overclocking. You can increase your CPU speed +400 MHz if you want to. It looks like your laptop does not have great cooling so that will limit your CPU performance.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Mar 12, 2021)

Thank you so much for your reply and insights

RE: limited overclocking - where can I enable that to play with it ?

Re: cooling - yes the surface pro 3 have a very bad cooling system unfortunately


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 12, 2021)

ChouMaKen said:


> limited overclocking


Check the Overclock box in the FIVR  window and increase the turbo ratios. After that, increase the Set Multiplier value.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Mar 12, 2021)

thank you for that, I've given it a try however  results seems to be worse that without it
as you can see TS Bench moved from 52 seconds to 1:38 and the FID never went above 22 (i honestly am not sure what these numbers mean)

in addition I am also sharing my TPL in case u have the time to give me some tips


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 13, 2021)

Your screenshot shows that your laptop is power limit throttling at only 11.0 Watts. The power limits you have set in ThrottleStop are being ignored. Some laptops set their own power limits internally. It looks like your laptop has set a power limit much lower than similar laptops. Open up Limit Reasons. It will likely show PL1 or PL2 lighting up red which indicates power limit throttling. 

You can try using the PowerCut feature to trick the CPU so it does not power limit throttle. If this works on your laptop, your CPU will overheat so it will be thermal throttling instead of power limit throttling. There is no way to get maximum performance out of a laptop if it was poorly designed. Have you ever disassembled this laptop to clean it? Many laptops are filthy inside.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Mar 25, 2021)

is there a way to change the limit of the thermal throttling? AFAIK CPU can sustain 100 degrees C, throttling kicks in at 90, can I somehow raise that to 95?

Thank u


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 25, 2021)

You can change the throttling temperature of the 6th Gen and newer CPUs but this does not work on the 4th Gen CPUs like you have. 

Newer CPUs are more fun.


----------

